# 1 week after birth, fat mom



## JennKZoo (Mar 25, 2012)

This is our first doe with babies, we actually brought her home the day after she gave birth, with babies.
Anyway, she still looks pregnant, she is just so huge? Yesterday she started passing blood, which I read is normal and she seems a little sore when the babies nurse. 
Just wanted to make sure all was normal. She is 7 and has had numerous births before.
Thanks,
Jenn


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What breed is she? Some never do regain their "youthful" appearance. She will pass blood now & then for a few weeks. Congrats on your new doe & babies!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sure she is fine. Yes they will pass the blood for several weeks, that is totally normal.

As for her being sore when the baby nurses, I am sure her milk is coming in good about now and she is going to get sore, until her body decides how much she needs to make for the baby.

My Precious had her babies a weeks ago and I tell you her bag is HUGE and she is a Cashmere so they do not get the bags as a dairy goat does, but it will regulate as the babies nurse.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

At seven yours old she is most likely just not going bounce back with a trim body like younger does. Sometimes the older ones just have those saddle bags from previous kiddings that just never go down. As for the soreness check her udder and make sure its not red or lumpy or anything that just doesn't look right. I'm sure its fine but it never hurts to check. It has been four weeks since my does gave birth and they are still passing some blood so its totally normal. Only thing you have to watch for is if the discharge starts to smell then she has an infection. Good luck with her though and enjoy the kids.


----------

